# Panoramas of Chinese Cities



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Jilin Province ( 吉林 )*

Changchun (长春 )




































*********************************************************************
Yanji ( 延吉 )


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Liaoning Province ( 辽宁 )*

Sheng Yang (沈阳 ), capital of Liaoning Province
Scroll ---> 









Dalian (大连 ), a port city
Scroll --->  




































See following link for more pictures of Dalian.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=175594&page=1&pp=20
*********************************************************

Tieling ( 铁岭 )









*********************************************************

Anshan ( 鞍山 ), city making a lot of steel


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Qinghai Province ( 青海 )*

Xining city （西宁）, the capital city of very poor western province Qinghai


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Shaanxi Province ( 陕西 )*

Xian ( 西安 ), capital of Shaanxi Province, is an ancient city that were capital of serveral dynasties of China, including Qin and Tang Dynasties.


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Shangdong Province ( 山东 )*

Jinan City ( 济南 ), Capital of Shandong Province










*********************************************************

Qingdao (青岛 ), a port city



























*********************************************************

Yantai (烟台 )


















*********************************************************

Weihai (威海 )


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Shanxi Province ( 山西 )*

Taiyuan (太原 ), Capital of Shanxi Province


















Scroll --->


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Sichuan Province ( 四川 )*

Chengdu ( 成都 ), Capital of Sichuan Province




































*********************************************************

Nanchong ( 南充 )


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Yunnan Province ( 云南 )*

Kunming ( 昆明 ), Capital of Yunnan Province. It is a city with excellent climate.


















For more pictures of Kunmin, see
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391993

*********************************************************

Lijiang ( 丽江 )


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Zhejiang Province ( 浙江 )*

Hanzhou ( 杭 州 ) Capital of Zhejiang Province



























Scroll --->   









See following links for more pictures of Hanzhou
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=495339
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419568
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322209
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382323
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384831
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398078
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402282
 For contruction project of Hanzhou, see 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397908

*********************************************************

Wenzhou ( 温州 )


















*********************************************************
NINGBO ( 宁波 ）




































*********************************************************
Xiaosan ( 萧山 )


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Guangxi Autonomous Region ( 广西壮族自治区 )*

Nanning ( 南宁 ), capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region




































Guiling (桂林 )



























For more scenery pictures of tis beautiful city see
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314362


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region ( 内蒙古自治区 )*

Inner Mongolia
Hohhot (呼和浩特 ), Capital of Inner Mogolia Automomous Region


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Ningxia Autonomous Region ( 宁夏回族自治区 )*

Yinchuan (银川 ), capital of Ningxia Autonomous Region


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Xinjiang Autonomous Region ( 新疆维吾尔自治区 )*

Urumqi ( 乌鲁木齐 ), capital of Xingjiang Autonomous Region, at Central Asia


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Tibet Autonomous Region (Xizang) ( 西藏自治区 )*

Lhasa City, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

*Taiwan Province, (台湾 )*

Taipei (台北 ), The largest city in Taiwan province


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice collection, thanks for the hard work!!!


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

kelvinyang said:


> Nanchang ( 南昌 ), Capital of Jiangxi Province


that is one rediculously wide road!


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

An amazing series--well worth the 10+ minutes it took my computer to download! It becomes very apparent how quickly Chinese cities have grown--their skylines look very similar and modern. Your photos of Chongqing reminded me of Pittsburgh's Golden Triangle. 

THANKS!


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

kelvinyang said:


> Taipei (台北 ), Capital of Taiwan province
> []


Hmm, fab pics but keep the politics out of it!! Taiwan is essentially an independent country


----------



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

GaryinSydney said:


> Hmm, fab pics but keep the politics out of it!! Taiwan is essentially an independent country


Taiwan's official name is "Republic of China". Please do not anything political to things that were never political in the place.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

kelvinyang said:


> Taipei (台北 ), Capital of Taiwan province


More pictures of Taipei, "Capital of Taiwan province" 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=401088


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks. This thread will serve as master thread for the links to the threads of all Chinese cities.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool pics, China ( and the other nations and regions shown here ) looks great!

I do however think China should start focusing on individualising the different citys... you don't want to end up with identical cities with identical feels and looks in such a huge country!


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

^^
It would be nice that every city can have its distinct character, but it seems not possible today. In fact, all skyscraper cities worldwide look alike. This is because information can flow easily today. With construction and materials technologies that human know currently, the present style of skyscrapers is most economic and practical.


----------



## Locomotive (Oct 22, 2006)

Great Shots!!!


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow China is fantastic . Communism has finally arrived .


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

great collection. thanks.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Amazing Collection!!! though it missed some Beautiful Chinese Cities...


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Your panorama photos are excellent.


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

China_winson said:


> Amazing Collection!!! though it missed some Beautiful Chinese Cities...


If you know some good panoram pictures of missing cities, please let me know. I constanstly add new pictures and take old pictures away.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

This is a good new photo for skyline in Nanning, Guanxi Province


----------



## Taihoku_Formosa (Jul 5, 2004)

GaryinSydney said:


> Hmm, fab pics but keep the politics out of it!! Taiwan is essentially an independent country


Yeah...those Chinese friends don't know much about Taiwan. All they know is "Taiwan is part of China".
If you wanna treat Taiwan as a county, then Taipei is the capital of the country.

If you treat Taiwan as a province, then it's provincial capital is actually not in Taipei. It is Nantou in central Taiwan.


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

who told you Taiwan is a Country? no way!!!!!


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

shhhhhhhhhh
No politics please.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Taihoku_Formosa said:


> Yeah...those Chinese friends don't know much about Taiwan. All they know is "Taiwan is part of China".
> If you wanna treat Taiwan as a county, then Taipei is the capital of the country.
> 
> If you treat Taiwan as a province, then it's provincial capital is actually not in Taipei. It is Nantou in central Taiwan.


So, if a political party control tokyo, tokyo will become a country,hahahaha
In my opinion, the civil war of china has not ended yet, but taiwan is part of china
ok, end of politics, can someone put up more photos please


----------



## zybasalt (Jan 11, 2005)

great collection!
I am so excited to see my hometown here,a small city in North China ---Tieling ,hahaha
The pics taken on LongShou Moutain(龙首山）,the place I alwayls climb when I am a kid.
Great!


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Awsome collection of Chinese cities panos!:cheers: 
Chongquing looks like taller version of Pittsburg!:lol:


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

BJSH said:


> who told you Taiwan is a Country? no way!!!!!


:lol: Stop being a no-sense, what else would you call it? Taiwan city?hno:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

It's amazing to see how fast China has grown. I visited Beijing just last month and i'm impressed! I wanna visit Shanghai next and also Fujian and Fuzhou where both my grandparents originated from.


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

I dont like most of those cities. Few have character and most are full of nameless bland buildings with out a defined city center (peak of building i mean)


----------

